# 911** My nails are hurting so BAD!!



## Rpa65284 (Feb 26, 2014)

I need help! I'm Not even kidding!  Ok, everyone knows the story and all the details about acyrlic nails how bad, ruin you nails blah,blah!
But now that they are off first of all my hands look 90yrs.old, UGLY, ok I can live with that but they hurt sooooo bad! What do I put on them? Please I know someone out there has the answer, because at one time or another haven't we all done it? Oh, failed to meation I have been wearing acyrlic for years-----YES, because they hurt so bad you put damn things back on, cause you can't stand it!! Love ya'll, please Help!


----------



## Nic1986 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not sure theres much you can do for the pain, besides taking a Tylenol or something like that. What always worked for me was lots of lotion and NO polish. Your nails have been under those acrylics for a long time and they need moisture and time to breathe. 

I feel for you, I haven't had my nails done in a long time because they trash my nails and make them hurt. Even the fake plastic jobbies from the store do a number on them. Good luck, feel better soon!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree, Tylenol/ibuprofen is probably all you can do. Let your nails breathe and regrow for a few months, and then, if you wanna go the fake route, I highly suggest gel. Gel nails have helped me so much in the past to grow my nails out without any damage whatsoever, and that's my plan with them now. Keep them on until they completely grow out and then decide if I want a new set or not.


----------



## Rpa65284 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for the adviceI have been doing alot of lotion and No polish, Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rpa65284 (Feb 26, 2014)

Actually I tried the gel once after I took a set off but the gel just came off on the ends of my nails, I guess because they are sooo split and peeling! They things we do for beauty! Thanks so much!


----------



## Rpa65284 (Feb 26, 2014)

I meant to ask you if you have gel done at the salon or do you do it at home?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rpa65284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I meant to ask you if you have gel done at the salon or do you do it at home?

I get it done at the salon. Full sets, not gel polish like Gelish or Shellac. I love gel nails more than anything else nails. My current set is great too because on most of my nails, my natural nail is only a smidge away from the gel edge, so while it is an extension, it's not a huge one. On half my nails I actually have to inspect them to find where my real nails end and the gel starts!!


----------



## Rpa65284 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info, your nails look Great!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks! I love my tech, he always does a good job!

I first tried gel nails to heal my nails after a truly horrible set of acrylics (so bad that I had to get them removed after like 3 weeks) and I went to a different salon and they suggested it, and it worked beautifully. Plus, gel nails are awesome because you don't have to have them polished because they look so natural, and if you do choose to polish them, you can change the color any time you want because acetone doesn't affect them.


----------



## Rpa65284 (Feb 26, 2014)

How do they remove gel? Do you just get them filled in or what? I know nothing @ gel


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, gel needs to be filed off.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 27, 2014)

I had acrylics for years in the 90's.  Your nails will hurt for about a week until the beds grow thicker.  I used the Nailtique After Artificials for a couple of months but they did permanently damage the nail beds on a couple of my fingers.  I didn't personally think the pain was bad enough for tylenol.

 http://www.amazon.com/Nailtiques-After-Artificial-Treatment-piece/dp/B00114Y86Q/ref=sr_1_12?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1393527217&amp;sr=1-12&amp;keywords=nailtiques


----------



## Rpa65284 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Donna! I just bought some, they just hurt because they are sooo nubby split, and the tips  of my fingers are just really sore when I hit something OMG it hurts, I'm trying hard to suck it up and go on my my hands look ugly!!!!! I think to because now my fingers look so chort!!!  LOL


----------



## Rpa65284 (Feb 27, 2014)

That last word was SHORT!


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 24, 2014)

@@Rpa65284, how are you doing? Did the nails recover? And what have you decided to try now? I've never tried acrylics and based on reading this (and other negative experiences described online) I don't think I ever will. Then again, it seems it's more down to the tech and their technique and skill than the method used, for the experience on any kind of application. For me, I've been using the Gelish-type gel polish so far and have also considered gel nails, but haven't gotten around to it at this point. When I eventually do, I'd be doing it myself. I am curious, but I have plenty of polish and gel polish to play with that lets my nails grow well, so I have less motivation than I would if the gel polish didn't work so well for me. I'll read and learn for the time being, now that Donna's pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 24, 2014)

I hope your nails are better and that you avoid all fake nails in the future. Pure Coconut oil

works wonders on my nails and cuticles.. Please give us an update


----------



## Esthylove (May 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has said this yet. But try Nailtek (sp?) I used that a few years ago when I took my acyrlics off after having them on for years. Mine are still paper thin so I do my own Gelish at home so I can build up the base coat and make it as thick as I want so I have the strength. I hope you're feeling better by now. It's such a horrible pain! I feel you!


----------



## SharoninKY (Oct 4, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Yes, gel needs to be filed off.


Wrong, gel nails should never be filed , scraped or picked off. Acetone is the only way. But you could get a base and top coat of gel and polish your nails over the top coat. Then the polish can be changed often as you like, removing polish with non acetone remover. Gel should always be put on in thin coats, very thin.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 10, 2014)

SharoninKY said:


> Wrong, gel nails should never be filed , scraped or picked off. Acetone is the only way. But you could get a base and top coat of gel and polish your nails over the top coat. Then the polish can be changed often as you like, removing polish with non acetone remover. Gel should always be put on in thin coats, very thin.


I think there might be a misunderstanding here about what type of gel @@KeepOnSingin was referring to. There are indeed SOG (soak off gel) polishes, which I believe you are referring to, Sharon; but there are also NSOG products out there (non soak off gel). SOG products include things like Gelish Foundation, Top It Off, and Gelish gel polishes, and similar products from Red Carpet Manicure, LeChat, Sally Hansen, etc. NSOG is commonly applied at a salon as 'gel nails' rather than 'gel polish', and presented as an alternative to acrylic nails, and an option for nail extension and enhancement with more strength and structure than a typical SOG colour polish combination. (You can also purchase all sorts of NSOG products, including polish, on-line, so it's good to be wise to the possibility of a product requiring filing for removal.) It is generally cured under UV light just as is SOG, but it cannot be removed with acetone. I personally have not actually ever had NSOG gel applied. Though I love the idea of super sturdy nails, I'm leery of filing myself or finding a skilled technician and making the effort to go; but a great potential benefit is that with that kind of gel nails, one can have long term support and enhancement and still have to option of using acetone to remove hard-to-remove polishes applied on top. My nail chemistry is pretty receptive for SOG products, so I can get good strengthening from them to further increase my disinclination to delve into another product type personally; but for some who find gel polish tends to lift often or who work in a field where they are rough on their hands, gel nails (NSOG) might be better.

It is definitely bad to file the surface of the natural nail as it will weaken it and increase overall sensitivity. I agree for SOG polishes acetone should be sufficient for complete removal. I'm going to be trying something new for me for a soak-off without having to mess around with aluminum foil, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it works!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, I am talking about a "gel set" which @Mokina1 referred to as NSOG. An alternative to acrylics.


----------



## Vivian Westwood (Mar 16, 2016)

Most purported "strengtheners" contain formaldehyde, which irritates my skin and make nails so hard that they become brittle and breakage-prone. The Lady Soma Skin Nail cream worked better for my nails, but you have to use it for like a month till you notice a difference. 

Most purported "strengtheners" contain formaldehyde, which irritates my skin and make nails so hard that they become brittle and breakage-prone. The Lady Soma Skin Nail cream worked better for my nails, but you have to use it for like a month till you notice a difference.


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

Did your nails hurt because they used a drill to file them on top of the nail plate? Did you pull the acrylic off the nail plate?

Your nail plate has been compromised and is very thin. That is why they hurt. Your fingers will feel very vulnerable until your nail grows up the nail bed. New nail will grow, you can use a nail strengthener like Nail Envy by OPI and take Biotin to help them grow faster. They will feel very thin when they are wet too because nails are porous and when when wet will be pliable.

If you can't stand the feeling, go to a reputable salon, one that does not file the top of the nail with the drill and get an overlay of acrylic, very thin. Then let it grow off with your nail growth. When new nail grows it will be strong. If the overlay lifts off after a month or more at least you will have some fresh growth to protect your nail bed.

Your nails are composed of dead cells, they do not need to breath and nail beds will not grow thicker under acrylic. Those were a few things I read in the above posts. 

Best of luck,


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

Essie and Zoya are brands that do not have formaldehyde in them.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Oct 24, 2016)

Rpa65284 said:


> I need help! I'm Not even kidding!  Ok, everyone knows the story and all the details about acyrlic nails how bad, ruin you nails blah,blah!
> 
> But now that they are off first of all my hands look 90yrs.old, UGLY, ok I can live with that but they hurt sooooo bad! What do I put on them? Please I know someone out there has the answer, because at one time or another haven't we all done it? Oh, failed to meation I have been wearing acyrlic for years-----YES, because they hurt so bad you put damn things back on, cause you can't stand it!! Love ya'll, please Help!
> 
> ...


----------

